

Facebook’s iPhone Culture Builds An Overzealous Home On Android - fpgeek
http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/12/droidfooding-home/

======
fpgeek
Personally I think Facebook was too laid-back about this. I don't think they
should have just been pushing Android phones, I think they should have made
developers carry around something like a Galaxy Ace 2 (in other words,
approximating what the median Android Facebook user has).

